# 2003 f350 brake problems



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

2003 f350 everytime time i change front brakes the caliper pins are siezed in i neversieze them all the time anyone else have the same problem and what did u do to correct it? thanks in advance


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Yep. Pull the pins and wire wheel them ,then clean the insides where the pins go. Don't use never seize there is a synthetic grease to use on the pins.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

thanks for the help i will do that


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Never Sieze - even the high temperature stuff - is the wrong product to use there. There's a special high temperature silicone lubricant you can pich up at part stores that is designed to work in that environment. Wire wheeling the slider pins will help, but the corrosion resistant plating will be missing. You might consider replacing them, but don't have to. I also ream out the bore in the caliper they slide into with an appropriate size drill bit because if they rusted and siezed, you'll have corrosion in there too.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

thanks for the help the boots on the caliper pins were torn to


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

I always used high temp disc brake grease on them and never had a problem.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Use the brake grease. Buy the jar with a brush of it so you have it. My Dad owned Fords for 40 years. We got in the habit of pulling pins and cleaning the surfaces and re-greasing stuff every fall. If the chrome on pins is gone or rusted replace them.Chew up a rotor or two on a F-250 or F-350 and you will keep up on them. Two hours of work and $2 of grease are cheap insurance.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i put all new pins snd boots pads and turned the rotors and got the purple brake grease work great thatnks for the help guys


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why not new rotors instead?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You can still have truck rotors turned. They have plenty of meat on them. You get brake pedal pump when you stop. One of the rotors has warped. Most guys will not turn them if they are that close to trash status.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i put new rotors on in the summer but this truck runs a 9 foot blade and tows everything put like 40000 hard miles on it a yr it stops great


----------

